# storm pics conn



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

:salute: anybody for a dip splsh splsh


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

here is another


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

one more for now


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh what happened to the plow is washed and put away were done for the year,my one truck can handle anything we get.After this storm NO MORE COMPLAINING FROM ANYONE IN OUR AREA.


----------



## yellow78ford (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice Bronco


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So, are you going to stop wining about not having any snow ???:waving:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Oh what happened to the plow is washed and put away were done for the year,my one truck can handle anything we get.After this storm NO MORE COMPLAINING FROM ANYONE IN OUR AREA.


LOL it Supposed to be 50 with Rain on Friday!:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Shortys Beast (Feb 4, 2006)

If you have any to spare send it to me.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> LOL it Supposed to be 50 with Rain on Friday!:realmad: :realmad:


LOL all i can do is laugh. Weather's been so F'd up and we were begging for snow and we got it. Honestly the warmer temps and rain is ok right now because i need it to melt some of these piles incase we get another storm soon. Ive got some 8-9ft piles (in driveways) and dont feel like using my buddies loader to push em back. They are calling for this coming weekend to be back in the 20s. Whatever


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw that about the weekend... and i agree the piles of snow around here are hughmungis! lol


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Oh what happened to the plow is washed and put away were done for the year,my one truck can handle anything we get.After this storm NO MORE COMPLAINING FROM ANYONE IN OUR AREA.


one truck did handle everything i dident plow i was on duty for 24hrs at my firehouse. all the guys were breaking my stones look its raining money . look he is ketting sick he turning green from all the money he is missing .lol


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

yellow78ford said:


> Nice Bronco


its for sale it has a new motor in it 2000.takes it .
pushing 400 hp built it my self .


----------

